# Barrel length for waterfowl?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm curious what barrel length you guys use on your waterfowl shotguns?

I have one 28" 870 in the safe but personally I've pretty much settled on 26" as the best all around length for me. That's what I have on my BPS, Red Label (used only with lead for upland), and a couple 870's.

I also have a 23" 870 Super Mag Turkey that I use as the house gun. It's around 24" when an extended steel choke is installed which is tantalizingly close to my preferred 26". I'm considering giving it a good solid work out this season, just for the hell of it. I think that with that short of barrel it's probably more a point & shoot rather than a smooth swing, but have never tried it...

Anyone else using shotguns in the 24" range I would like to hear how they work for you...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I've been shooting SBE's with 24" barrels for 15 years. I love them. I also have an A-5 Invector Plus with a 22" barrel that is nasty in timber. Most of what I shoot is a Superposed with 26" tubes.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's all in preference, so shoot what you like and shoot good and enjoy it.

Personally, I prefer 30's or 32's, but just like anything else, it's just a preference.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

From what I gather and heard, barrels that are longer increase velocity but I've never tested it so I'm so sure but I shoot a 28'' nova and I love it but I've heard good things with the shorter barrels as well like stated before I also think its personal preference or what you're used to. I'm interested to hear what others think too. Does anyone have any research or anything to distinguish between shorter and longer barrel lengths?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i was shooting a 870 with a 21" barrel for years and did just fine with it. the guys standing in the blind next to me hated it though. it seems like no matter what i did it muzzle blasted the crap out of them. That being said i now have a 11-87 with a 28" barrel and everyone is happy


----------

